

US testing surveillance balloons on Mexico border - PaulMcCartney
http://phys.org/news/2012-08-surveillance-balloons-mexico-border.html

======
livestyle
We have had those up for almost 20 years now..

~~~
nobody_nowhere
Yeah, I remember seeing them a few years ago flying to/from mexico. Is this
weird government propaganda, horrible reporting or both?

